# Different ways of plowing a lot



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

When you plow a big lot (2.5 acres)...sometimes you get bored and try to think of a different way (quicker way) to plow lots. Plus we like to have discussions just to see who is right. So we have this lot that is basically rectangular in shape. About 500' x 300'. To give you a little history on this lot....we've had the jeep just quit working, a blown hose on the 810 and an LED light partially burn out causing a quick smell of hot electrical, which of course made us shut everything down and cool off since we didn't know exactly where it was coming from. Just a bad luck lot it seems. So I'm thinking what is the best way not to have anything break down this time. And to me, the best way is continue driving forward, plow down as much as possible and not lift up, down, lift up, down, etc. So I started in the middle of the lot, angled right and drove forward, plowing in an outward circle the entire time until I couldn't plow anymore. Of course we had to clean up the perimeter and I got a little dizzy at first :laughing: but it worked. Unconventional, but that's me thinking outside the box. Has anybody plowed lots like this? Or have you plowed a lot for a while and then have another guy plow and have a different method and think to yourself....hey that is different but seems better?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my lot is a little bigger than that and i use a loader with a 16' pusher, on the first night they had a plow truck come in to get the curbs and around lights and i got closer than him ,

so i no longer see a plow truck come around to do it for me, its all in how ya use your equipment .


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

On bigger lots I usually drive forward 90 to 95% of the time. Start towards the middle and plow out, just lifting the blade on the edges, and have the loader push everything on the edges. Works well, and saves a ton of time shifting and driving in reverse.


----------



## Sal_Moides (Dec 19, 2010)

circle plowing would be be the most efficient for most open acerage, aside from stacking issues. the snow is clearing a larger percentage of time. also, circles are easier on equipment( tranny mostly, but pump, cylinders, dont forget tires ect..) been doing it for years and realize mostly saving time, but i cant help to think that you never know when a part will fail, at least i'll get a good bit done before i find out it dont work. figured circles out one night when my c valve quit and drove to the right for a night. although i recommend turning left on the center of the circle to see you're not leaving a windrow, then tucking the corners to the right to see curbs ect. though not that important. the banks i do i always circle to stay in the flow of traffic. also when im out during the day the circle keeps me from having someone get under my tailgate. often pleased when i am followed in retail lots by folks wanting to get a fresh plowed parking spot( not having to either wait for them to backup, which most can't, or me move out of their way). i'll even use the entrances and street as part of my circle. dont be surprised if you run over the same spot often. There is savings in it. this is not to say circles are for every lot/operator. but i try and work em in where i can.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

u have a 810 on a jeep????


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

For a larger lot with a decent accumulation of snow, I explain to my guys that a spider web is the best way to plow. So long as the snow can be pushed in all directions, this reduces the windrow size and thus saves time.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I have done some lots in circles, restaurants are easier to do this way (for me). We do not get enough snow to have to worry about stacking, you just push it toward the outside edge of the lot, by the next snow it has melted away.

I have never had a large open lot, but if I did, I would probably go round and round until I got sick or the lot cleared, which ever is first!


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

my uncle used to do a large square lot and swore he saved alot of time by doing circles. its been a while but i think he said he would cut off an hour or two


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Some lots can only be plowed in certain directions because the snow can only be stacked in a certain spot. the lots that i plow have alot of islands so circling is out of the question.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with v scapes. We have 18 commercial lots (office buildings, strip malls, medical centers etc) and I don't think the circle pattern would work very well on any of them. I guess it just depends on where you can pile the snow.


----------



## Sal_Moides (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't think of it like...OK I'm in the middle of the lot and now i just turn left and go. I try to think of the way to keep the snow moving while the truck stays in drive. Even just making small loops (tight of a turn as reasonable) at the end of a long run, then turn blade and hit the windrow from the other direction, keeping the snow moving to where you want it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We do a similar thing on a 5 acre big box store we do. Only difference is that the snow all needs to be in one spot at the end of the lot. So I have two plows (2 trucks or a skid steer and truck) making large windrows down the center of the lot using a similar circular plowing pattern, never going into reverse or lifting the blade. We make about 4 that run the length of the lot and are spaced evenly and contain all of the snow from the lot (trimming around curbs, signs, ect beforehand), and then I have two tractors with 10' pushers moving the windrows down to the end of the lot. The windrows are narrow enough that they can fit in between the tires of the tractors, Each machine starts close to the pile, and only takes a bite of the windrow small enough so that there will be no spillage and we won't be chasing trails all night, and we just work backwards away from the pile from there. This method proves to be highly efficient for us and the equipment we are utilizing. If we had a large loader with a 16' + pusher on site at this location, we would probably be going at it differently.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

circle plowing is the best works on any decent size lot it is faster less wear and tear no backing up hitting things


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Works great. Very fast. One of my 4 acre lots we do circle in 2 areas of parking. By taking edges out wards and the rest into middle where there are light poles thus making a snow berm. Forward moving and 1st to 2nd high range we shave easy 1 hr off.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

merrimacmill;1213361 said:


> We do a similar thing on a 5 acre big box store we do. Only difference is that the snow all needs to be in one spot at the end of the lot. So I have two plows (2 trucks or a skid steer and truck) making large windrows down the center of the lot using a similar circular plowing pattern, never going into reverse or lifting the blade. We make about 4 that run the length of the lot and are spaced evenly and contain all of the snow from the lot (trimming around curbs, signs, ect beforehand), and then I have two tractors with 10' pushers moving the windrows down to the end of the lot. The windrows are narrow enough that they can fit in between the tires of the tractors, Each machine starts close to the pile, and only takes a bite of the windrow small enough so that there will be no spillage and we won't be chasing trails all night, and we just work backwards away from the pile from there. This method proves to be highly efficient for us and the equipment we are utilizing. If we had a large loader with a 16' + pusher on site at this location, we would probably be going at it differently.


We also have done this method, but without tractors moving the windrows. We use two plow trucks, one angled left and the other angled right and and barely touching plows. I believe some call it tandem plowing. A bit sketchy, but we take it slow and it pushes a pile of snow. I will only do this with my veteran guy though.


----------

